# Why?



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Why did I lose the "supporter" after my title? Also, why did I lose about 100 posts or so? Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You title defaulted back once the system restored ya.

Also you lost 100 posts probably because the Polling area was closed. If you would like I can reset you to zero.  (Nah didn't think so)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have no idea about any of that but welcome back Mark.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for fixing that Scott. I don't care about the post count, I was just wondering if I intentionally had some removed. I didn't know I made so many to the polling place


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

My bad. I was reading this thread, thinking it was about "Why" did the new posts counter jump to 45 in the 30 minutes since I last visited. Over the last few days, maybe 7 days, the counter would show at most 20 new posts within a 30 minute "vacation".

BTW, Welcome back Mark!

_cheap shot, I'm sorry but couldn't resist. I hereby swear to leave Mark alone for the remainder of the day_


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Darn, that would be bad to go from having your own personalized name back to the previous title. At least we have such a wonderful site to go to for all of our information and to discuss it, thats what counts.


----------

